# Full OLL Video guide with Explainations



## luckysolve (Mar 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1XnFnVeode22UCyoa2OCJKhCSFqrLo7h

These videos are more explanation based rather than just memorizing an algorithm.


----------

